# True or False



## Slihn (Feb 2, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JM_qg5d1YGI&mode=related&search=

True or false,tell us what you think.


----------



## bydand (Feb 2, 2007)

What a load of fertilizer!  tounge in the wrong position, raising your big toes, WTF.  There is a technique I want to learn how to do then; "excuse me Mr. Bad Guy, could you stand there perfectly still and what ever you do DON'T move any part of your body so I can knock you out?  Yeah, you will?  Thanks ever so much." 

Right before you get your teeth knocked down your neck and your butt stomped into a grease spot.  Are they sure his name is Dillman and not Dillhole?  I would hope his students ran in mass exodus for the door when they saw that for an explination.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 2, 2007)

You sure this wasn't just a joke?  Like...are they serious?


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2007)

:lfao: ! I saw this on t.v. a year or so ago!!!!! If you raise a toe and an eyelid and snort through your nose, I can knock you out- maybe... Let me try it on my mom. Nope! No luck. I'm sorry, but the average joe on the street won't believe that bs!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2007)

Keeping within the confines of a kinder gentler Xue I will just say false and leave it at that.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Keeping within the confines of a kinder gentler Xue I will just say false and leave it at that.


A kinder, gentler Xue?!  What is the world coming to?  You know if you don't let it out your head will explode!:EG:


----------



## Adept (Feb 2, 2007)

Dillman is a conman, and his students are idiots.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 2, 2007)

..uhh I dont know guys, I think Dilliman is one of the last true masters left.


----------



## grydth (Feb 2, 2007)

Dress a snake oil elixer merchant in a gi with an 8th dan belt...... and it is still nothing more......

However, there is some hard evidence that, while their chi KO's are phony, they may be able to BS one to death without touching you.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2007)

Thread moved to Horror Stories where countless threads on Dillman already exist.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assistant Administrator


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Uh....false.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 2, 2007)

Big fat false.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Keeping within the confines of a kinder gentler Xue I will just say false and leave it at that.


 

I think we switched places...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2007)

What a joke abd it is false


----------



## searcher (Feb 2, 2007)

False.   Teh only thing I can't figure out is how the Jay family got mixed up with that group.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 2, 2007)

False.

So... if you train in this... uh... method... you can only defend yourself against people who _believe_ you can defend yourself against them?  Thanks, but I'll stick with TKD.


----------



## pstarr (Feb 2, 2007)

Dillman's finally gone over the edge into crispy-land...!  What a crock.  An absolute crock.  I can't believe that people actually pay money to train in that stuff - I usually shovel it up when I find it in my yard.

:barf:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2007)

The man has got to be a marketing genius, though.  Far too many westerners buy into the "Mystical Power of the Oriental Arts" thing and actually expect this to work.  Find enough uninformed people who watched way too many late night movies and Bam! you've got movie flowing like a river.  What a shmuck.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 3, 2007)

Dillman used to be a respectable martial artist and he really could have learned how to REALLY do kyusho from Oyata Sensei.  He choose to invent this, however.  It's not only false, its really sad.  This guy invented a kyusho religion and centered it on himself.  

Now that is ego...


----------



## TimoS (Feb 3, 2007)

Slihn said:


> ..uhh I dont know guys, I think Dilliman is one of the last true masters left.



The question remains, master of what? Exaggerated claims, perhaps?


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2007)

TimoS said:


> The question remains, master of what? Exaggerated claims, perhaps?


 

No, as has already been stated, he is the master of marketing.   It is even more pathetic that so many people have bought into this crap.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

I think it would be great, if you could do this. But I'll say false, till when it works like a kick to the head, that seems to always work, even with wiggling toes and speaking in tounges.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL, I dont believe any of that stuff, but you know assuming that would work, I think it would still be ineffective, it would take way too much time, look how long it took that one guy to get it not to work, I d stick to kicking and punching but that is just me.  But I what I could not help to think was imagine if in one of these videos, as they are trying this no touch knock out, the video goes black for like three seconds, you all of a sudden hear a loud bang and when the picture returns the chemist is on the floor with a bloody nose or a black eye and the other guy is yelling omg it worked see I told you it would work.  So much for skepticism.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 4, 2007)

It doesn't matter if what Goerge Dillman says about the tongue and toes.  What matters is that the no touch **** never works in a dojo unless done on Dillman cult members and NEVER works in the street so why waste time and money learning it.  He is a master of marketing, that is it.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:

Note:  Blue text indicates edit by Assist. Admin.


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

_ATTENTION ALL USERS:

_Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Mike Slosek
-MT Super Moderator-


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 6, 2007)

One day, Dillman is going to track us all down by our ISP addresses and kill us with his pinky finger...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> One day, Dillman is going to track us all down by our ISP addresses and kill us with his pinky finger...



ahh but he would have to train us all how to fall down and die first... or I suppose he could just wait a long time and take credit.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 6, 2007)

so false


----------

